
What Functional Programming Language Should You Learn? - AKdeBerg
https://hackernoon.com/what-functional-language-should-i-learn-5e4157ff574f
======
hmm_really
Don't kids get taught a functional language at Uni anymore?

It would appear it stopped at probably the same time they started teaching
Java. Which is why some developers like my self are a bit amused by the
younger generation be amazed by this 'new' thing.

Interested in others experience on this, was taught Pop-11, Miranda around
1996 at Uni.

~~~
AKdeBerg
I am about to complete my Graduation in this year. In 1st semester we
introduced to C. Most of the problem solvings are done via C. In sophomore
year, we tend to learn Java, Android, PHP or C#. That's it! That's how it goes
in Indian Subcontinent(e.g. India, Bangladesh and Pakistan). Functional
programming is not in our wishlist, sadly :( But I think I'm gonna give it a
try. I've heard that it changes one's way of thinking. Don't know big of a
truth is this!

------
manx
From my own experience, I can recommend learning Scala. First, you treat is as
a nicer Java, but then while trying to write more Scala idiomatic code, you
smoothly slip into the world of functional programming. Sometimes without even
noticing it, e.g. you are using monads (Option, Future) before knowing what a
monad is.

~~~
hmm_really
Too much language/syntax to learn in my opinion, prefer something succinct
that I can build up from.

~~~
manx
Learning an entirely new and different language has a much higher barrier to
start, in my opinion. Coming from procedural programming, a language that
transforms your thinking smoothly is a good tradeoff I think.

------
daly
ML. You're probably not aware of it but the next generation of programmers are
learning how to write provably correct programs. Just in time for self-driving
cars/trucks/planes.

